# Vomiting white foam



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Oreo started to vomit white foam at 3am every half hour until around 7am.

He's still vomiting every so often and he skipped breakfast this morning which is understandable (he also has been skipping breakfast or reluctant to eat for the past few days now). He also hasn't been drinking any water.

The only thing I can see is that he ate something bad. He actually got into the garbage last night and was chomping on a shrimp head. I'm not sure if he was eating anything else.

I hope he's going to be ok...he has a vet appointment in a few hours.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I would definitely check this out with the vet. If you know he got into the garbage, he certainly could have ingested something that made him sick. The continued vomiting and refusal to drink water would concern me.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Lizzie vomits bile and white foam several mornings out of the week. Still take him to the vet, but from what I hear this is a small dog tummy thing. I do give her a couple of dog biscuits before bed to try and alleviate the empty tummy.


----------



## CrazieJones (May 28, 2011)

I think so too. I give Roshi a few small treats before bed. Well, more like a treat for going into a crate all by himself. Bedtime is one of his favorite times!!



Lizzie'sMom said:


> Lizzie vomits bile and white foam several mornings out of the week. Still take him to the vet, but from what I hear this is a small dog tummy thing. I do give her a couple of dog biscuits before bed to try and alleviate the empty tummy.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Any word yet? I'm hoping your furbaby is ok.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Hope he's ok.


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

At the vet now.

Vet took x-rays and Oreo has something stuck in his stomach.

We ruled out bone because we had no bones in the garbage but we think it might be king crab shell.

We have to bring him back tomorrow morning for another x-ray to see if it passes through his stomach. If it doesn't, they'll have to surgically remove it.

Edit: called the vet back to see if we could give it an extra day to see if he passes it...waiting for her to call back.


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Okay...we're going to give it an extra day to see if he passes the object.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Poor Oreo, I'm glad you took him to the vet. 

Hope that nasty crab passes through his stomach on it's own and Oreo is ok.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

if he gets any worse, get him in right away, even if it's emerg.


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

oh no, hope he is ok


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

so very sorry for you and your poor baby....hopefully all will come out naturally.
Hope he is resting comfortably.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh dear that doesn't sound good. I'm praying Oreo doesn't have to have an operation.


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks all for the advice and we'll wishes.

I'm thinking it might not be a crab shell but a large spot prawn head. His breath stinks like shrimp.

He's acting normal. Running around, barking at people etc.

Fed home some wet food from the vet and white rice. Vet also gave me some medicine to help coat his stomach.

Cross my fingers for tomorrows morning poop.


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Question gang...

Is there a way to get the dog to poop?

I read metamucil would work. Is that ok for dogs?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

is he still vomiting? has he eaten/drank anything?? How is he behaving??


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

narci said:


> Question gang...
> 
> Is there a way to get the dog to poop?
> 
> I read metamucil would work. Is that ok for dogs?


When there is a chance of a foreign body obstruction, especially if it might be something sharp, like shells, I wouldn't do ANYTHING that the vet didn't advise directly. Talk to your vet and tell us what s/he tells you to do!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Hope all is well.


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

Has anyone heard how he is doing....hopefully all is well.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Very scary. I hope he's okay.


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Oreo is behaving as normal except he won't poop.

His last vomit was 1:30pm yesterday and he's doing fine.

He pees fine, RLH, eat all his food and wants more.

Vet wants to operate right away, that what she sugguested. I saw the x-rays and the object isn't that big..mayve an inche big, looks rounded like a bullet. It was in his stomach at the time of the x-ray. The vet gave me a liquid for Oreo to take orally. It's suppose to coat his digestive track to help passing of the object. That's why i need to ask. Since she gave me medication to help it pass, I'm going to assume a mild laxative should be ok.

Vet wanted to operate this morning but i pushed it back to tomorrow morning. He's still showing no signs of anything and we pushed it back another day just to see if he can pass it on his own. I just think next morning operation into his stomach was a bit too hasty.

My sister is a vet assistant at a vet in the east coast (i'm on the pacific coast) and she told me he could pass it by himself. Just keep an eye on his behavior, vomit blood or excrete blood, lethargy, pain and bloat.

He hasn't shown any of those signs at all.

I was just wondering if giving him a mild laxative would enable bowel movement? Or should i try adding pumpkin to his next meal?


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Rocky, I am in agreement with the others who said not to give him anything that the Vet does not specifically OK. Pumpkin is good for constipation and diarrhea, but he does not really have either; he has a blockage.

Here is a good article from http://raisinghealthydogs.com/discover-the-health-benefits-of-canned-pumpkin-for-dogs The _*italics*_ are mine.

"Two common canine ailments are diarrhea and constipation. Did you know that canned pumpkin can offer a solution to both?

Diarrhea is more a symptom rather than a disease and is typically a sign that something is wrong with your dog's digestive system. A lot of things can cause diarrhea in your dog; it may have eaten something that disagrees with its body, it may have food allergies, bacterial or viral infection or a worm infestation. It may even be due to a change in its diet.

In normal cases, diarrhea has a surprisingly simple solution: canned pumpkins. Canned pumpkin is actually pumpkin in a puree form. Pumpkins are very rich in fiber and even adding two teaspoons of canned pumpkin in you dog's food helps the digestion process.

*Canned pumpkin has a large quantity of dietary fiber and it will also absorb the excess water present in the stool. This makes your dog's stool more firm* and results can be seen within a few hours. Give your small dog one and a half to two teaspoons of canned pumpkin. For a larger dog give two tablespoons instead.

Another benefit of canned pumpkin is in treating dogs for constipation. It softens your dog's stool and can cure an upset stomach very quickly. This makes canned pumpkins one of the best natural remedies to your dog's stomach problems.

Canned pumpkin also makes a great addition to dog treats. Just add some canned pumpkin to your favorite dog treat recipes to give Fido a healthy treat.

Canned pumpkin is low in saturated fat, sodium and cholesterol. It is also a good source of Vitamin E, Magnesium, Phosphorus and Potassium and is also a very good source of dietary fiber. Some vets even recommend canned pumpkin for weight loss in dogs. Simply substitute one-third of your dog's regular food with an equivalent amount of canned pumpkin. Because it is high in fiber, canned pumpkin will make your dog fuller than it would if you just reduced their caloric intake.

You can find canned pumpkin in the baking section of most grocery stores."


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I would absolutely not give him a laxative. I'd also watch him very closely. If it obstructs you can wind up with a much more significant problem. Sending him healing vibes and a hope that his foray into the garbage was a one and only.


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice *hugs*

Update:

Oreo pooped yesterday. Not alot but he did poop. His poop came flying out like a missile  It had a lump of lightish orange, about an inche long in his brown poop. 

I know it's food from the day before because we stopped fedding him kibble and he's been eating white rice with gastrointesintal wet food (L/D).

He only pooped once and it wasn't much. I'm going to attribute this tohim absorbing most of the wet food so little poops comes out (much like how raw food there is little poop).

He's still active and happy. No signs of any pain or bloating. Will monitor for a couple more days and then put him back on kibble.

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

Sending healing vibes your way. 

I am assuming that you think think the lump in the poop is the item needing passing? That is a good thing!

Keep us posted.


----------



## Kalico (Jan 11, 2012)

I've been following and sending healing thoughts your way...I hope he has passed the object!


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi Everyone...update...he pooped...big time. 

Lots of poopie.

Doesn't seem like anything in the poop...just poop. 

Very stinky too!

Debating whether to spend another $300 for x-rays to make sure if he actually passed the object yesterday.


----------



## LJS58 (Mar 23, 2012)

narci said:


> Hi Everyone...update...he pooped...big time.
> 
> Lots of poopie.
> 
> ...


So glad he's pooping again, hopefully he passed the blockage. As for the x-rays, personally, I would get them done. Of course, I'm a bit of a worry wort, but it seems better to know for sure. The obstruction can become lodged in the intestinal walls. And you would have piece of mind.......
Sending good wishes your way


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

I would totally get the xrays. I had a discussion with one of the vets at the place we go to the other day, about how Trooper likes to chomp on bark and how I'm not sure if he actually swallows it or not, but how that makes me SUPER nervous. He told me about a bulldog that had surgery the week before because he had eaten some HUGE pieces of something they cannot identify, but they could tell it had been in the stomach for MONTHS because the stomach was so inflammed and torn up that it had to have been there a long time. The kicker was, was that no one really knew it for awhile because the dog was eating normally, and the food was getting thru and digested, but whatever he'd eaten just stayed in the stomach.

I'd get the xrays, especially since you haven't seen it in the poop. Their intestines are such narrow diameter that it doesn't take a very big item to not get thru.

That's me though. I would. But that's my opinion. We're glad you're continuing to keep us posted.


----------

